# 100g of Oats measurement?



## rat_boy

Hi guys Im trying to work out what 100g of Oats looks like as I dont have scales. Any idea how many mls on a shaker it would roughly be ?


----------



## ooomoo

1/4 of a cup I would say buddy, a normal average size cup lol


----------



## sam2012

its a lot more than a quarter of an average size cup. I'd say more like 3/4 or so


----------



## XRichHx

Just get a set of scales from tesco. They are like 12 quid. Save you a lot of aggro.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

What container do they come in ???

If its a 1kg bag then you want 10% of that ....


----------



## jonnym4

a cup (125ml) weighs 90 grams of my oats

just buy some scales as its easier to just weigh everything


----------



## Awkward

80g of oats is 240ml so you can work it out from that, BUT ffs just buy some scales man


----------



## ooomoo

sam2012 said:


> its a lot more than a quarter of an average size cup. I'd say more like 3/4 or so


U reckon? Lol iv never weighed mine cus I use myproteins large scoops


----------



## madmuscles

You can get kitchen scales as cheap as £3.49 from argos.

Before i got scales i had a kilo of oats and then used different sized cups until i found the size that when filled up could empty the kilo bag after ten cupfuls so roughly 100gms per cup

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Browse?pp=Show+all&s=Price%3A+Low+-+High&storeId=10151&catalogId=19551&langId=110&c_1=1%7Ccategory_root%7CKitchen%2Band%2Blaundry%7C14418476&c_2=2%7C14418476%7CKitchenware%7C14418477&c_3=3%7Ccat_14418477%7CKitchen%2Bscales%7C14418488&authToken=


----------



## Captain-splooge

Awkward said:


> 80g of oats is 240ml so you can work it out from that, BUT ffs just buy some scales man


you cant measure a weight using a measurement of volume unless the substance has the same mass. depending on how his oats are (milled, thick, powdered, added with flavour) it will be different


----------



## Pictor

Everyone that trains/diets should own some kitchen scales... Sort it out lad


----------



## Guest

ooomoo said:


> U reckon? Lol iv never weighed mine cus I use myproteins large scoops


Yeah but normal oats arn't as fine you dingbat :lol:


----------



## ooomoo

Jd123 said:


> Yeah but normal oats arn't as fine you dingbat :lol:


U smell funny


----------

